# crash evolution [RISOLTO]

## xveilsidex

Ciao a tutti! Per la serie le disgrazie non vengono mai sole ho un problema con evolution.. in pratica da root parte tranquillamente mentre se da utente normale digito evolution , il programma si apre per mezzo secondo e poi crasha, restituendomi queste linee sul terminale :

CalDAV Eplugin starting up ...

Loading Spamassasin as the default junk plugin

** (evolution:22517): DEBUG: mailto URL command: evolution %s

** (evolution:22517): DEBUG: mailto URL program: evolution

terminate called after throwing an instance of 'std::out_of_range'

  what():  vector::_M_range_check

Prima che installassi compiz-fusion, e i driver ati 8.452,  evolution funzionava tranquillamente da utente normale! 

Ho gia' googlato e fatto ricerche nei vari post del forum ma nn ho trovato risposta! Consigli?Last edited by xveilsidex on Thu Jan 31, 2008 6:36 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xveilsidex

ragazzi, nessuno mi sa dare un aiutino?   se non è possibile "ripararlo" è possibile eliminare evolution come dipendenza di gnome cosi da non doverlo piu installare?

----------

## nikko96

 *xveilsidex wrote:*   

> ragazzi, nessuno mi sa dare un aiutino?   se non è possibile "ripararlo" è possibile eliminare evolution come dipendenza di gnome cosi da non doverlo piu installare?

 

Potresti provare ad aggiornarlo per vedere se il problema sparisce.

Comunque se non lo usi puoi rimuoverlo tranquillamente.

----------

## djinnZ

Non sono uno gnomo ma a naso dal messaggio mi pare che il problema non sia evolution ma un suo plugin. Prova a spostare/cancellare la dir della configurazione.

----------

## xveilsidex

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Non sono uno gnomo ma a naso dal messaggio mi pare che il problema non sia evolution ma un suo plugin. Prova a spostare/cancellare la dir della configurazione.

 

già provato! ma il problema persiste, funge solo da questo benedetto root!

----------

## xveilsidex

 *nikko96 wrote:*   

>  *xveilsidex wrote:*   ragazzi, nessuno mi sa dare un aiutino?   se non è possibile "ripararlo" è possibile eliminare evolution come dipendenza di gnome cosi da non doverlo piu installare? 
> 
> Potresti provare ad aggiornarlo per vedere se il problema sparisce.
> 
> Comunque se non lo usi puoi rimuoverlo tranquillamente.

 

Si eliminarlo è "facile".. ma ogni volta ke faccio un revdep-rebuild richiede la sua ricompilazione.

----------

## nikko96

 *xveilsidex wrote:*   

>  *nikko96 wrote:*    *xveilsidex wrote:*   ragazzi, nessuno mi sa dare un aiutino?   se non è possibile "ripararlo" è possibile eliminare evolution come dipendenza di gnome cosi da non doverlo piu installare? 
> 
> Potresti provare ad aggiornarlo per vedere se il problema sparisce.
> 
> Comunque se non lo usi puoi rimuoverlo tranquillamente. 
> ...

 

Uso fluxbox,ma ho installato anche lo gnomo senza evolution.

Vedi qual'è il pacchetto che se lo tira come dipendenza,con dep,qdepends.

Credo che basti rimuovere il metapacchetto gnome,ciao.

----------

## djinnZ

tanto tempo fa mi capitò con un plugin di mozilla che era installato direttamente nella directory del programma invece che in ~/.mozilla. Ovviamente emerge anche se disinstallavo mozilla non eliminava files che non appartevano a nessun pacchetto.

----------

## xveilsidex

 *nikko96 wrote:*   

>  *xveilsidex wrote:*    *nikko96 wrote:*    *xveilsidex wrote:*   ragazzi, nessuno mi sa dare un aiutino?   se non è possibile "ripararlo" è possibile eliminare evolution come dipendenza di gnome cosi da non doverlo piu installare? 
> 
> Potresti provare ad aggiornarlo per vedere se il problema sparisce.
> 
> Comunque se non lo usi puoi rimuoverlo tranquillamente. 
> ...

 

si avevo già visto ieri sera che evolution se lo tirava dietro il metapacchetto gnome.. ma se tolto gnome non c'è il riskio ke lo gnomo nn parta piu? ( x questo nn ho disinstallato il metapaccheto gnome)  al max provo a vedere se lo riesco a sistemare e a farlo ripartire. cmq thx  :Wink: Last edited by xveilsidex on Thu Jan 31, 2008 2:58 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xveilsidex

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> tanto tempo fa mi capitò con un plugin di mozilla che era installato direttamente nella directory del programma invece che in ~/.mozilla. Ovviamente emerge anche se disinstallavo mozilla non eliminava files che non appartevano a nessun pacchetto.

 

Provo a disinstallarlo ed eliminare di nuovo i file di configurazione! al max vedo quali file di configurazioni si tira dietro quando lo faccio partire da root! thx  :Wink: 

----------

## djinnZ

Non i file di configurazione ma la directory /usr/lib/evolution o come diavolo si chiama (non lo ho più installato e non mi ricordo i path verificalo con qlist evolution) oppure installa findcruft e vedi se c'è schifezza in giro (questa è una cosa che manca davvero in portage).

Se elimini gnome devi mettere in world (basta un emerge -) tutti i pacchetti che contiene quindi esound gnome-desktop/media/session etc., ne potresti approfittare per fare un poco di pulizia, su kde è una cosa molto apprezzabile ma non so quanto possa essere pratico per voi gnomi.

Oppure lo rimuovi, installi gnome light ed aggiungi quello che emerge --with-bdeps y --depclean -pv ti vuole eliminare.

----------

## xveilsidex

durante la reinstallazione vedo un sacco di messaggi del tipo :

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../..//libgnomeui-2.la' seems to be moved

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../..//libSM.la' seems to be moved

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../..//libICE.la' seems to be moved

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../..//libbonoboui-2.la' seems to be moved

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../..//libgnomevfs-2.la' seems to be moved

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../..//libgnomecanvas-2.la' seems to be moved

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../..//libart_lgpl_2.la' seems to be moved

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../..//libedataserverui-1.2.la' seems to be moved

La lista continua.. 

libtool punta a directory sbagliate?

----------

## xveilsidex

Ho risolto facendo come ha detto @djinnZ ho ricontrollato un po i path. Ho eliminato prima /usr/libexec/evolution ke probabilmente creava problemi e dopo ho reinstallato evolution. Adesso funziona correttamente! 

p.s. per il precendente mio post con tutti quei warning??

----------

## magowiz

 *xveilsidex wrote:*   

> 
> 
> p.s. per il precendente mio post con tutti quei warning??

 

fossi in te non me ne preoccuperei affatto, è un bugghettino arcinoto di libtool se non sbaglio, dice che i file sono spostati perchè credo non "supporti" o "capisca" i percorsi che contengono più "/" consecutivi, dà lo stesso tipo di warning anche per altri pacchetti ma non ho mai riscontrato problemi una volta installati tali pacchetti.

----------

## djinnZ

Infatti non sono errori ma warning, avvisi, semplicemente perchè il path potrebbe non corrispondere.

----------

## xveilsidex

okkei ragassuoli, l'importante è avere chiare le idee!  hast la vista!   :Razz: 

----------

